
How to properly use Git branches to improve code quality - Cal3bos
https://medium.com/@BuddyWorks/how-to-properly-use-git-branches-to-improve-code-quality-1a53c239d250#.ju50q89vi
======
k__
Also nice: PC3

[http://hintjens.com/blog:23](http://hintjens.com/blog:23)

